# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  detrazione asili nido

## Gabriella

Buongiornoa  tutti !
Desideravo chiedervi se per il 2006 la detrazione per gli asili nido vale ancora, e se verrà riproposta con la nuova finanziaria. 
grazie

----------


## vincenzo0

La Legge Finanziaria, n. 296 del 27 dicembre 2006, anche per lanno 2007 ha confermato una serie di proroghe, tra queste vi é quella contenuta nel comma 400 dell'articolo 1.
Pertanto, é stato disposto, limitatamente anche al periodo dimposta 2006, una detrazione del 19%, secondo le disposizioni dellarticolo 15 del TUIR, delle spese documentate sostenute dai genitori per il pagamento di rette relative alla frequenza di asili nido. 
Confermato il tetto massimo di spesa, su cui determinare la detrazione in oggetto, pari a 632 euro annui per ogni figlio ospitato negli asili stessi.  
Per altre novità fiscali sulla finanziaria 2007 si veda l'ebook GUIDA ALLA LEGGE FINANZIARIA PER IL 2007 di Vincenzo D'Andò, in vendita presso questo Sito

----------

